

Apple lending out Iphone 5S at 8USD a week in INDIA. - throwawayHN123
http://epaper.timesofindia.com/Repository/getimage.dll?path=TOIPU/2014/02/28/28/Img/Ad0280008.png

======
throwawayHN123
its like you pay the full amount for any iphone use it for two weeks and if
you dont like it you can return it. But you got to pay for accessories as they
cannot be returned. Apple is trying new gimmicks to lure customers in India
after it has suffered a lower volumes in the sale of iphone globally

